# Larvae in res



## Budders Keeper (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello again ..more problems I'm sad to say. It is actually all related I am sure.

Little tiny white larvae about 1/32 of an inch long, and wormlike in appearance. With my old eyes that's the best description I can give. 

I pulled a bucket from the CAP ebb-n-gro(using 6 buckets), and these little things were all over in the bottom. I'm guessing the slow growth I've been experiencing is related to these little buggers.

Will mosquito dunks take care of these if they are not 'skito's? Any idea of what they are from the vague description?

I will try to get a pic but gonna be tough.

Thanks for the help, I'mma go get a pic


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2011)

Do they float on top of the water?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2011)

I get larvae, I think its Gnats in my case, thery VERY small and float in clusters.

I use some kind of neem oil killer, the label is missing.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't know if these help or not, but it looks like they have legs and antennae.

Time to search bug pics, Ill be back.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never had that problem but from what I've read, the skeeter dunks should work.

Please let us all know how it goes.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2011)

Those dont look like mine.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 7, 2011)

I believe I have found the culprit. I suspected them as they are in my drainpans for some of my potted plants outdoors and there is nothing flying in room or dead on floor. I'll give the "dunkers" a try and get back to you. 

Weird.. a mason jar of water from res shows nothing.

If these don't look like them let me know.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, and none floating but it's hard to tell with the amount of air pumping into res.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

Those definitely aren't fungus gnat larvae.  They look like something between a termite and a brine shrimp/sea monkey.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

12 drops of avid per gallon, run two hours. problem solved.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 8, 2011)

No access to avid but may order it.

Mosquito dunker going on 24hours, not working quick enough. Will leave in.

Added "AzaMax" (azodirochtin 1.2% -.35g per oz) 6 ounces to 12 gallons

clarified neem extract w/pyrethrins  -6ounces to same 12 gallons

Reduced res to only 12 gallons so less azamax is needed @$67.25 a pint 

I plan on letting this run for 3-5 days depending on how plants are taking it. Then I will change out mix replacing with the same, provided plants don't freak out.

Smoke up.............bk


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 10, 2011)

Not sure anyone is still interested but I'll update for future reference if needed by someone...I won't remember 

Since I have not seen anything moving for 24 hours I drained res, ran 2gal of tapwater through each bucket, and suckt excess out of controller and wipe out with clean towel.

I refilled with my standard nute mix, no adds. I will be checking daily but I believe problem is solved.

I should say that hydrostoreguy advised me that azamax stops reproduction and won't kill adults. He said I need to run it for 2 weeks. This is why I added the neem with pyrethrins. I didn't want to wait 2 weeks,maybe my bad..we'll see. I didn't check it for 48 hours but I'm sure all was dead almost immediately.

I also believe this will kill any res-larvae as springtails are very hardy lil buggers. Been fighting them outdoors for years.

Smoke up.............bk


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I'm sure all was dead almost immediately.


 
OUTSTANDING!

Great to hear man!

Good luck on keeping it free of the little bastids.

Did they scream? hehe :hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 12, 2011)

Still no bugs

Still no change in plants

Giving it 48 hours and throwing the last 6 weeks away if nothing changes.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Apr 13, 2011)

they look like Symphilids to me, try a google search and see what you think.

You can kill them with Tobacco juice if they come back.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

> I have not seen anything moving for 24 hours





> springtails





> Still no bugs


These plants have been a PIA since I put them in. Bugs have been gone for days. Changing out res again today. If something doesn't start happening soon I"m gonna give up and trash it.

I'm at a loss. The only thing in res is GH3 at this point..ph is on..ppm's under 1000. I"m no pro but I have atleast a dozen successful hydro grows and this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Ranek Icewalker said:
			
		

> they look like Symphilids to me, try a google search and see what you think.
> 
> You can kill them with Tobacco juice if they come back.


The second pic is springtail larvae. The symphilids look too long and have too big of antennae compared to what I have (pear shaped bodies with 6 legs).

I am checking into them further to make sure, but nothing has moved in days.


----------

